# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  "दुर्गा सप्तशती के कुछ अंश "

## lalji1964

* "दुर्गा सप्तशती के कुछ अंश "*
दोस्तों आप सभी लोग नवरात्र के महीने में नव दिन माता जगदम्बिके की आराधना करते हैं ! यह सूत्र उन्ही भक्तों को समर्पित है ,जिसमें दुर्गा सप्तशती के कुछ अंश आपके समक्ष प्रस्तुत किया जायगा ! आशा है की आप लोग इसका जरुर लाभ उठायेंगें !

----------


## lalji1964

*दुर्गा के नव रूप*

प्रथम शैलपुत्री

----------


## lalji1964

*दुर्गा के नव रूप*
द्वितीयं ब्रह्मचारिणी

----------


## miss.dabangg

*मित्र आपने सूत्र गलत विभाग में बना दिया है लेकिन सूत्र एक दम बदिया है ! मेरी तरफ से ++रेपो !*

----------


## lalji1964

दुर्गा के नव रूप
तृतीयं चन्द्रघण्टा

----------


## lalji1964

*दुर्गा के नव रूप*

चतुर्थ कूष्माण्डा

----------


## lalji1964

*दुर्गा के नव रूप*
पंचम स्कंदमाता

----------


## lalji1964

*दुर्गा के नव रूप*
षष्ठम् कात्यायनी

----------


## lalji1964

*दुर्गा के नव रूप*
सप्तम कालरात्रि

----------


## lalji1964

*दुर्गा के नव रूप*

अष्टम महागौरी

----------


## lalji1964

*दुर्गा के नव रूप*
नवम् सिद्धिदात्री

----------


## lalji1964

प्रथम शैलपुत्री

भगवती दुर्गा का प्रथम स्वरूप भगवती शैलपुत्रीके रूप में है। हिमालय के यहां जन्म लेने से भगवती को शैलपुत्रीकहा गया। भगवती का वाहन वृषभ है, उनके दाहिने हाथ में त्रिशूल और बायें हाथ में कमल का पुष्प है। इस स्वरूप का पूजन नव रात्रि के प्रथम दिन नव रात्रि के प्रथम दिन किया जाता है !

आवाहन, स्थापना और विसर्जन ये तीनों  प्रात:काल ही होंगे। किसी एकांत स्थल पर मृत्तिका से वेदी बनाकर उसमें जौ, गेहूं, बोयें। उस पर कलश स्थापित करें। कलश पर मूर्ति स्थापित करें, भगवती की मूर्ति किसी भी धातु अथवा मिट्टी की हो सकती है। कलश के पीछे स्वास्तिकऔर उसके युग्म पा*र्श्व में त्रिशूल बनायें। जिस कक्ष में भगवती की स्थापना करें, उस कक्ष के उत्तर और दक्षिण दिशा में दो-दो स्वास्तिक पिरामिड लगा दें।

----------


## kesariya balam

मित्र सूत्र एक दम बदिया है ! मेरी तरफ से ++रेपो !

----------


## lalji1964

भगवती शैलपुत्री का  ध्यान:-

वन्दे वांछित लाभाया चन्द्रार्घकृत शेखराम्।
वृषारूढां शूलधरां शैलपुत्री यशस्विनीम्।
पूणेन्दु निभांगौरी मूलाधार स्थितां प्रथम दुर्गा त्रिनेत्रा।
पटाम्बर परिधानां रत्न किरीठांनानालंकार भूषिता।
प्रफुल्ल वंदना पल्लवाधंराकातंकप  लांतुगकुचाम्।
कमनीयांलावण्यांस  मेरमुखी क्षीणमध्यांनितम्  नीम्।

स्तोत्र:-

प्रथम दुर्गा त्वंहिभवसागर तारणीम्।
धन ऐश्वर्य दायनींशैलपुत्रीप  रणमाम्हम्।
चराचरेश्वरीत्वंह  महामोह विनाशिन।
भुक्ति मुक्ति दायनी,शैलपुत्रीप्  णमाम्यहम्।

कवच:-

ओमकार: मेशिर: पातुमूलाधार निवासिनी
हींकारपातुललाटेब  जरूपामहेश्वरी।
श्रींकारपातुवदने  ज्जारूपामहेश्वरी  
हुंकार पातुहृदयेतारिणी शक्ति स्वघृत।
फट्कार:पातुसर्वाग  सर्व सिद्धि फलप्रदा।
शैलपुत्रीके पूजन से मूलाधार चक्र जाग्रत होता है, जिससे अनेक प्रकार की उपलब्धियां होती हैं।

----------


## jjojjy18

द्वितीयं ब्रह्मचारिणी 

दधानापरपद्माभ्या  क्षमालाककमण्डलम्  
देवी प्रसीदतुमयिब्रह्  चारिणयनुत्तमा॥

भगवती दुर्गा की नौ शक्तियों का दूसरा स्वरूप ब्रह्मचारिणी का है। ब्रह्मा का अर्थ है तपस्या। तप का आचरण करने वाली भगवती जिस कारण उन्हें ब्रह्मचारिणी कहा गया। वेदस्तत्वंतपो ब्रह्म, वेद, तत्व और ताप ब्रह्मा अर्थ है। ब्रह्मचारिणी देवी का स्वरूप पूर्ण ज्योतिर्मय एवं अत्यन्त भव्य है। इनके दाहिने हाथ में जप की माला एवं बायें हाथ में कमंडल रहता है।

----------


## jjojjy18

:down:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:down:

----------


## jjojjy18

:up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":up:

----------


## jjojjy18

:up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":up:

----------


## jjojjy18

:Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Tiranga:

----------


## jjojjy18

:Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Globe:

----------


## jjojjy18

:bloom: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :bloom:

----------


## jjojjy18

:question:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":question:

----------


## jjojjy18

:salut:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":salut:

----------


## jjojjy18

:udd:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":udd:

----------


## jjojjy18

:lips: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :lips:

----------


## jjojjy18

:up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":down:

----------


## jjojjy18

:Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Globe:

----------


## jjojjy18

:up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":up:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga:  :Tiranga: 

भगवती शैलपुत्री का  ध्यान:-

वन्दे वांछित लाभाया चन्द्रार्घकृत शेखराम्।
वृषारूढां शूलधरां शैलपुत्री यशस्विनीम्।
पूणेन्दु निभांगौरी मूलाधार स्थितां प्रथम दुर्गा त्रिनेत्रा।
पटाम्बर परिधानां रत्न किरीठांनानालंकार भूषिता।
प्रफुल्ल वंदना पल्लवाधंराकातंकप  लांतुगकुचाम्।
कमनीयांलावण्यांस  मेरमुखी क्षीणमध्यांनितम्  नीम्।

स्तोत्र:-

प्रथम दुर्गा त्वंहिभवसागर तारणीम्।
धन ऐश्वर्य दायनींशैलपुत्रीप  रणमाम्हम्।
चराचरेश्वरीत्वंह  महामोह विनाशिन।
भुक्ति मुक्ति दायनी,शैलपुत्रीप्  णमाम्यहम्।

कवच:-

ओमकार: मेशिर: पातुमूलाधार निवासिनी
हींकारपातुललाटेब  जरूपामहेश्वरी।
श्रींकारपातुवदने  ज्जारूपामहेश्वरी  
हुंकार पातुहृदयेतारिणी शक्ति स्वघृत।
फट्कार:पातुसर्वाग  सर्व सिद्धि फलप्रदा।

शैलपुत्रीके पूजन से मूलाधार चक्र जाग्रत होता है, जिससे अनेक प्रकार की उपलब्धियां होती हैं।


 :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

द्वितीयं ब्रह्मचारिणी 

दधानापरपद्माभ्या  क्षमालाककमण्डलम्  
देवी प्रसीदतुमयिब्रह्  चारिणयनुत्तमा॥

भगवती दुर्गा की नौ शक्तियों का दूसरा स्वरूप ब्रह्मचारिणी का है। ब्रह्मा का अर्थ है तपस्या। तप का आचरण करने वाली भगवती जिस कारण उन्हें ब्रह्मचारिणी कहा गया। वेदस्तत्वंतपो ब्रह्म, वेद, तत्व और ताप ब्रह्मा अर्थ है। ब्रह्मचारिणी देवी का स्वरूप पूर्ण ज्योतिर्मय एवं अत्यन्त भव्य है। इनके दाहिने हाथ में जप की माला एवं बायें हाथ में कमंडल रहता है। 

ध्यान:-

वन्दे वांछित लाभायचन्द्रार्घक  तशेखराम्।
जपमालाकमण्डलुधरा  ब्रह्मचारिणी शुभाम्।
गौरवर्णास्वाधिष्  ानस्थितांद्वितीय दुर्गा त्रिनेत्राम्।
धवल परिधानांब्रह्मरू  ांपुष्पालंकारभूष  ताम्।
पदमवंदनांपल्लवाध  ांकातंकपोलांपीन पयोधराम्।
कमनीयांलावण्यांस  मेरमुखींनिम्न नाभिंनितम्बनीम्।  

स्तोत्र:- 

तपश्चारिणीत्वंहि  ापत्रयनिवारणीम्।
ब्रह्मरूपधराब्रह  मचारिणींप्रणमाम्  हम्।।
नवचग्रभेदनी त्वंहिनवऐश्वर्यप  रदायनीम्।
धनदासुखदा ब्रह्मचारिणी प्रणमाम्यहम्॥
शंकरप्रियात्वंहि  ुक्ति-मुक्ति दायिनी
शांतिदामानदाब्रह  मचारिणी प्रणमाम्यहम्।
कवच:-

त्रिपुरा मेहदयेपातुललाटेप  तुशंकरभामिनी
अर्पणासदापातुनेत  रोअधरोचकपोलो॥
पंचदशीकण्ठेपातुम  ्यदेशेपातुमाहेश्  री
षोडशीसदापातुनाभो  ृहोचपादयो।
अंग प्रत्यंग सतत पातुब्रह्मचारिणी  

भगवती ब्रह्मचारिणी का ध्यान, स्तोत्र और कवच का पाठ करने से स्वाधिष्ठान चक्र जाग्रत होता है। जिससे मनुष्य में तप, त्याग, वैराग्य सदाचार संयम की वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## lalji1964

तृतीयं चन्द्रघण्टा 

भगवती दुर्गा की तीसरी मूíत देवी चन्द्रघण्टाके नाम से जानी जाती है। नवरात्रि के समय अर्थात् आज तीसरे दिन इन्हीं के विग्रह का पूजन आराधनकिया जाता है। इनका स्वरूप शांतिदायकऔर कल्याणकारी है। इनके मस्तक में घण्टे के आकार का अर्धचन्द्रहै। इसी कारण इन्हें चन्द्रघण्टादेवी कहा जाता है। इनके शरीर का रंग स्वर्ण के समान चमकीला है। इनके दस हाथ हैं। इनके दसों हाथों में खड्ग आदि अस्त्र, शस्त्र बाण आदि विभूषित है। इनका वाहन सिंह है इनकी मुद्रा युद्ध के लिए उद्धत रहने की होती है। इनके घण्टे सी भयानक चण्डध्वनिसे अत्याचारीदानव दैत्य राक्षस व दैव प्रकम्पित रहते हैं।

ध्यान:-

वन्दे वांछित लाभायचन्द्रार्घक  तशेखराम्।
सिंहारूढादशभुजां  न्द्रघण्टायशस्वन  म्॥
कंचनाभांमणिपुर स्थितांतृतीय दुर्गा त्रिनेत्राम्।
खंग गदा त्रिशूल चापहरंपदमकमण्डलु माला वराभीतकराम्।
पटाम्बरपरिधांनाम  दुहास्यांनानालंक  रभूषिताम्।
मंजीर, हार, केयूर किंकिणिरत्**नकुण्ड  लमण्डिताम्॥
प्रफुल्ल वंदना बिबाधाराकातंकपोल  ंतुंग कुचाम्।
कमनीयांलावण्यांक  षीणकंटिनितम्बनीम  ॥

स्त्रोत:-

आपदुद्वारिणी स्वंहिआघाशक्ति: शुभा पराम्।
मणिमादिसिदिधदात्  ीचन्द्रघण्टेप्रण  ाम्यहम्॥
चन्द्रमुखीइष्टदा  ्री इष्ट मंत्र स्वरूपणीम्।
धनदात्रीआनंददात्  ीचन्द्रघण्टेप्रण  ाम्यहम्॥
नानारूपधारिणीइच्  ामयीऐश्वर्यदायनी  ्।
सौभाग्यारोग्यदाय  ीचन्द्रघण्टेप्रण  ाम्यहम्॥

कवच

रहस्यं श्रुणुवक्ष्यामिश  वेशीकमलानने।
श्री चन्द्रघण्टास्यकव  ंसर्वसिद्धि दायकम्॥
बिना न्यासंबिना विनियोगंबिना शापोद्धारबिना होमं।
स्नानंशौचादिकंना  ्तिश्रद्धामात्रे  सिद्धिदम्॥
कुशिष्यामकुटिलाय  ंचकायनिन्दाकायच।
न दातव्यंन दातव्यंपदातव्यंक  ाचितम्॥[/COLOR]

भगवती चन्द्रघण्टाका ध्यान, स्त्रोत और कवच के पाठ करने से मणिपुर चक्र जाग्रत हो जाता है। इससे सांसारिक परेशानियों से मुक्ति मिल जाती है।

----------


## lalji1964

चतुर्थ कूष्माण्डा 


सुरासम्पूर्णकलशं  ुधिप्लूतमेवच।
दधानाहस्तपदमाभया  कूष्माण्डाशुभदास  तुमे॥

भगवती दुर्गा के चतुर्थ स्वरूप का नाम कूष्माण्डा है। अपनी मंद हंसी द्वारा अण्ड अर्थात् ब्रह्माण्ड को उत्पन्न करने के कारण इन्हें कूष्माण्डादेवी के नाम से अभिहित किया गया है। जब सृष्टि का अस्तित्व नहीं था, चारों ओर अंधकार ही अंधकार परिव्याप्त था तब इन्हीं देवी ने अपने ईषत हास्य से ब्रह्माण्ड की रचना की थी। अत:यही सृष्टि की आदि स्वरूपाआदि शक्ति हैं। इनके पूर्व ब्रह्माण्ड का अस्तित्व था ही नहीं। इनकी आठ भुजाएं हैं। अत:ये अष्टभुजा देवी के नाम से विख्यात हैं। इनके सात हाथों में क्रमश:कमण्डल, धनुष बाण, कमल, पुष्प, अमृतपूर्णकलश, चक्र तथा गदा हैं। आठवें हाथ में सभी सिद्धियों और निधियों को देने वाली जपमालाहै। इनका वाहन सिंह है। संस्कृत भाषा में कूष्माण्डाकुम्हड  को कहते हैं। बलियों में कुम्हडेकी बलि इन्हें सर्वाधिक प्रिय है। इस कारण से भी यह कूष्माण्डाकही जाती हैं। 
ध्यान:-

वन्दे वांछित कामर्थेचन्द्रार्  कृतशेखराम्।
सिंहरूढाअष्टभुजा कुष्माण्डायशस्वन  म्॥
भास्वर भानु निभांअनाहत स्थितांचतुर्थ दुर्गा त्रिनेत्राम्।
कमण्डलु चाप, बाण, पदमसुधाकलशचक्र गदा जपवटीधराम्॥
पटाम्बरपरिधानांक  नीयाकृदुहगस्याना  ालंकारभूषिताम्।
मंजीर हार केयूर किंकिणरत्**नकुण्डल  मण्डिताम्।
प्रफुल्ल वदनांनारू चिकुकांकांत कपोलांतुंग कूचाम्।
कोलांगीस्मेरमुखी  क्षीणकटिनिम्ननाभ  नितम्बनीम्॥

स्त्रोत:-

दुर्गतिनाशिनी त्वंहिदारिद्रादि  िनाशिनीम्।
जयंदाधनदांकूष्मा  ्डेप्रणमाम्यहम्॥
जगन्माता जगतकत्रीजगदाधारर  पणीम्।
चराचरेश्वरीकूष्म  ण्डेप्रणमाम्यहम्  
त्रैलोक्यसुंदरीत  वंहिदु:ख शोक निवारिणाम्।
परमानंदमयीकूष्मा  ्डेप्रणमाम्यहम्॥

कवच:-

हसरै मेशिर: पातुकूष्माण्डेभव  ाशिनीम्।
हसलकरींनेत्रथ,हसर  श्चललाटकम्॥
कौमारी पातुसर्वगात्रेवा  ाहीउत्तरेतथा।
पूर्वे पातुवैष्णवी इन्द्राणी दक्षिणेमम।
दिग्दिधसर्वत्रैव  ूंबीजंसर्वदावतु॥
भगवती कूष्माण्डाका ध्यान, स्त्रोत, कवच का पाठ करने से अनाहत चक्र जाग्रत हो जाता है, जिससे समस्त रोग नष्ट हो जाते हैं आयु, यश, बल और आरोग्य की वृद्धि होती है।

----------


## lalji1964

पंचम स्कंदमाता 


सिंहासनगतानित्यं  द्माश्रितकरद्वया  
शुभदास्तुसदा देवी स्कन्दमातायशस्वि  ीम्॥


भगवती दुर्गा के पांचवें स्वरूप को स्कन्दमाताके रूप में जाना जाता है। स्कन्द कुमार अर्थात् काíतकेय की माता होने के कारण इन्हें स्कन्दमाताकहते हैं। इनका वाहन मयूर है। मंगलवार के दिन साधक का मन विशुद्ध चक्र में अवस्थितहोता है। इनके विग्रह में भगवान स्कन्दजीबाल रूप में इनकी गोद में बैठे होते हैं। स्कन्द मातुस्वरूपणीदेवी की चार भुजाएं हैं। ये दाहिनी तरफ की ऊपर वाली भुजा से भगवान स्कन्द्रको गोद में पकडे हुए हैं और दाहिने तरफ की नीचे वाली भुजा वरमुद्रामें तथा नीचे वाली भुजा जो ऊपर उठी हुई है, इसमें भी कमल पुष्प ली हुई हैं। इनका वर्ण पूर्णत:शुभ है। ये कमल के आसन पर विराजमान रहती हैं। इसी कारण से इन्हें पद्मासनादेवी कहा जाता है। सिंह भी इनका वाहन है।


ध्यान:-

वन्दे वांछित कामर्थेचन्द्रार्  कृतशेखराम्।
सिंहारूढाचतुर्भु  ास्कन्धमातायशस्व  ीम्॥
धवलवर्णाविशुद्ध चक्रस्थितांपंचम दुर्गा त्रिनेत्राम।
अभय पदमयुग्म करांदक्षिण उरूपुत्रधरामभजेम  ॥
पटाम्बरपरिधानाकृ  ुहज्ञसयानानालंका  भूषिताम्।
मंजीर हार केयूर किंकिणिरत्नकुण्ड  धारिणीम।।
प्रभुल्लवंदनापल्  वाधरांकांत कपोलांपीन पयोधराम्।
कमनीयांलावण्यांज  रूत्रिवलींनितम्ब  ीम्॥


स्तोत्र:-


नमामि स्कन्धमातास्कन्ध  ारिणीम्।
समग्रतत्वसागरमपा  पारगहराम्॥
शिप्रभांसमुल्वला  स्फुरच्छशागशेखरा  ्।
ललाटरत्**नभास्कराज  गतप्रदीप्तभास्कर  म्॥
महेन्द्रकश्यपाíचत  ांसनत्कुमारसंस्त  ताम्।
सुरासेरेन्द्रवन्  ितांयथार्थनिर्मल  दभुताम्॥
मुमुक्षुभिíवचिन्त  ितांविशेषतत्वमूच  ताम्।
नानालंकारभूषितां  ृगेन्द्रवाहनाग्र  ाम्।।
सुशुद्धतत्वातोषण  ंत्रिवेदमारभषणाम  ।
सुधाíमककौपकारिणीस  ुरेन्द्रवैरिघाति  ीम्॥
शुभांपुष्पमालिनी  ुवर्णकल्पशाखिनीम  ।
तमोअन्कारयामिनीश  वस्वभावकामिनीम्॥
सहस्त्रसूर्यराजि  ांधनज्जयोग्रकारि  ाम्।
सुशुद्धकाल कन्दलांसुभृडकृन्  मज्जुलाम्॥
प्रजायिनीप्रजावत   नमामिमातरंसतीम्।
स्वकर्मधारणेगतिं  रिप्रयच्छपार्वती  ्॥
इनन्तशक्तिकान्ति  ांयशोथमुक्तिदाम्  
पुन:पुनर्जगद्धिता  नमाम्यहंसुराíचता  ॥
जयेश्वरित्रिलाचन  प्रसीददेवि पाहिमाम्॥


कवच:-


ऐं बीजालिंकादेवी पदयुग्मधरापरा।
हृदयंपातुसा देवी कातिकययुता॥
श्रींहीं हुं ऐं देवी पूर्वस्यांपातुसर  वदा।
सर्वाग में सदा पातुस्कन्धमातापु  ्रप्रदा॥
वाणवाणामृतेहुं फट् बीज समन्विता।
उत्तरस्यातथाग्ने  वारूणेनेत्रतेअवत  ॥
इन्द्राणी भैरवी चैवासितांगीचसंहा  िणी।
सर्वदापातुमां देवी चान्यान्यासुहि दिक्षवै॥


भगवती स्कन्दमाताका ध्यान स्तोत्र व कवच का पाठ करने से विशुद्ध चक्र जागृत होता है। इससे मनुष्य की समस्त इच्छाओं की पूíत होती है। परम शांति व सुख का अनुभव होने लगता है।

----------


## lalji1964

षष्ठम् कात्यायनी 


चन्द्रहासोज्वलकर  शार्दूलवरवाहना।
कात्यायनी शुभ दधादेवी दानवघातिनी॥

भगवती दुर्गा के छठेंरूप का नाम कात्यायनी है। महíष कात्यायन के यहां पुत्री के रूप में उत्पन्न हुई आश्विन कृष्ण चतुर्दशी को जन्म लेकर शुक्ल सप्तमी, अष्टमी तथा नवमी तक तीन दिन उन्होंने कात्यायन ऋषि की पूजा ग्रहण कर दशमी को महिषासुर का वध किया था। इनका स्वरूप अत्यंत ही भव्य एवं दिव्य है। इनका वर्ण स्वर्ण के समान चमकीला, और भास्वर है। इनकी चार भुजाएं हैं। माता जी का दाहिनी तरफ का ऊपर वाला हाथ अभयमुद्रामें है तथा नीचे वाला वरमुद्रामें, बाई तरफ के ऊपर वाले हाथ में कमल पुष्प सुशोभित है। इनका वाहन सिंह है।

ध्यान:-


वन्दे वांछित मनोरथार्थचन्द्रा  ्घकृतशेखराम्।
सिंहारूढचतुर्भुज  कात्यायनी यशस्वनीम्॥
स्वर्णवर्णाआज्ञा  क्रस्थितांषष्ठम्  ुर्गा त्रिनेत्राम।
वराभीतंकरांषगपदध  ांकात्यायनसुतांभ  ामि॥
पटाम्बरपरिधानांस  मेरमुखींनानालंका  भूषिताम्।
मंजीर हार केयुरकिंकिणिरत्न  ुण्डलमण्डिताम्।।
प्रसन्नवंदनापज्ज  ाधरांकातंकपोलातु  कुचाम्। 
कमनीयांलावण्यांत  रिवलीविभूषितनिम्   नाभिम्॥


स्तोत्र:-


कंचनाभां कराभयंपदमधरामुकु  ोज्वलां।
स्मेरमुखीशिवपत्न  कात्यायनसुतेनमोअ  ्तुते॥
पटाम्बरपरिधानांन  नालंकारभूषितां।
सिंहास्थितांपदमह  ्तांकात्यायनसुते  मोअस्तुते॥
परमदंदमयीदेवि परब्रह्म परमात्मा।
परमशक्ति,परमभक्ति  कात्यायनसुतेनमोअ  स्तुते॥
विश्वकर्ती,विश्वभ  ्ती,विश्वहर्ती,वि  ्वप्रीता।
विश्वाचितां,विश्व  तीताकात्यायनसुते  नमोअस्तुते॥
कां बीजा, कां जपानंदकां बीज जप तोषिते।
कां कां बीज जपदासक्ताकां कां सन्तुता॥
कांकारहíषणीकां धनदाधनमासना।
कां बीज जपकारिणीकां बीज तप मानसा॥
कां कारिणी कां मूत्रपूजिताकां बीज धारिणी।
कां कीं कूंकै क:ठ:छ:स्वाहारूपणी॥

कवच:-


कात्यायनौमुख पातुकां कां स्वाहास्वरूपणी।
ललाटेविजया पातुपातुमालिनी नित्य संदरी॥
कल्याणी हृदयंपातुजया भगमालिनी॥


भगवती कात्यायनी का ध्यान, स्तोत्र और कवच के जाप करने से आज्ञाचक्र जाग्रत होता है। इससे रोग, शोक, संताप, भय से मुक्ति मिलती है।

----------


## lalji1964

सप्तम कालरात्रि 

एकवेणीजपाकर्णपुर  नाना खरास्थिता।
लम्बोष्ठीकíणकाकर्  णीतैलाभ्यशरीरिणी  
वामपदोल्लसल्लोहल  ाकण्टकभूषणा।
वर्धनर्मूध्वजाकृ  ्णांकालरात्रिभर्  गरी॥


मां दुर्गा की सातवीं शक्ति कालरात्रि के नाम से जानी जाती हे। इनके शरीर का रंग घने अंधकार की तरह एकदम काला है, सिर के बाल बिखरे हुए हैं। गले में विद्युत की तरह चमकने वाली माला है। इनके तीन नेत्र है, ये तीनों नेत्र ब्रह्माण्ड के सदृश्यगोल है, इनसे विद्युत के समान चमकीलीकिरणें नि:सृत होती रहती हैं। इनकी नासिका के श्वांसप्रश्वांसस   अग्नि की भंयकरज्वालाएं निकलती रहती हैं। इनका वाहन गर्दभ है। ऊपर उठे हुए दाहिने हाथ की वरमुद्रासे सभी को वर प्रदान करती है। दाहिनी तरफ का नीचे वाला हाथ अभयमुद्रामें है बायीं तरफ के ऊपर वाले हाथ में लोहे का कांटा तथा नीचे हाथ में खड्ग है। मां का स्वरूप देखने में अत्यंत भयानक है लेकिन ये सदैव शुभ फल ही देने वाली है। इसी कारण इनका नाम शुभकरीभी है अत:इनसे किसी प्रकार भक्तों को भयभीत होने अथवा आतंकित होने की आवश्यकता नहीं है।

ध्यान:-


करालवदनां घोरांमुक्तकेशींच  ुर्भुताम्।
कालरात्रिंकरालिं  ादिव्यांविद्युत्  ालाविभूषिताम्॥
दिव्य लौहवज्रखड्ग वामाघो*र्ध्वकराम्  ुजाम्।
अभयंवरदांचैवदक्ष  णोध्र्वाघ:पाणिकाम  ्॥
महामेघप्रभांश्या  ांतथा चैपगर्दभारूढां।
घोरदंष्टाकारालास  यांपीनोन्नतपयोधर  म्॥
सुख प्रसन्न वदनास्मेरानसरोरू  ाम्।
एवं संचियन्तयेत्कालर  त्रिंसर्वकामसमृद  धिधदाम्॥

स्तोत्र:-

हीं कालरात्रि श्रींकराली चक्लींकल्याणी कलावती।
कालमाताकलिदर्पध्  ीकमदींशकृपन्विता  
कामबीजजपान्दाकमब  जस्वरूपिणी।
कुमतिघन्ीकुलीनार  तिनशिनीकुल कामिनी॥
क्लींहीं श्रींमंत्रवर्णेन  ालकण्टकघातिनी।
कृपामयीकृपाधाराक  पापाराकृपागमा॥


कवच:-


ॐ क्लींमें हदयंपातुपादौश्री  कालरात्रि।
ललाटेसततंपातुदुष  टग्रहनिवारिणी॥
रसनांपातुकौमारी भैरवी चक्षुणोर्मम
कहौपृष्ठेमहेशानी  र्णोशंकरभामिनी।
वíजतानितुस्थानाभि  यानिचकवचेनहि।
तानिसर्वाणिमें देवी सततंपातुस्तम्भिन  ॥

भगवती कालरात्रि का ध्यान,कवच,स्तोत्र का जाप करने से भानु चक्र जाग्रत होता है, इनकी कृपा से अग्नि भय, आकाश भय, भूत पिशाच, स्मरण मात्र से ही भाग जाते हैं, यह माता भक्तों को अभय प्रदान करने वाली है।

----------


## lalji1964

अष्टम महागौरी


ॐ नमो भगवती महागौरी वृषारूढे श्रीं हीं क्लीं हूं फट् स्वाहा।

भगवती महागौरीवृषभ के पीठ पर विराजमान हैं, जिनके मस्तक पर चन्द्र का मुकुट है। मणिकान्तिमणि के समान कान्ति वाली अपनी चार भुजाओं में शंख, चक्र, धनुष और बाण धारण किए हुए हैं, जिनके कानों में रत्नजडितकुण्डल झिलमिलाते हैं, ऐसी भगवती महागौरीहैं।

ध्यान:-

वन्दे वांछित कामार्थेचन्द्रार  घकृतशेखराम्।
सिंहारूढाचतुर्भु  ामहागौरीयशस्वीनी  ्॥
पुणेन्दुनिभांगौर   सोमवक्रस्थिातांअ  ्टम दुर्गा त्रिनेत्रम।
वराभीतिकरांत्रिश  ल ढमरूधरांमहागौरीं  जेम्॥
पटाम्बरपरिधानामृ  ुहास्यानानालंकार  ूषिताम्।
मंजीर, कार, केयूर, किंकिणिरत्न कुण्डल मण्डिताम्॥
प्रफुल्ल वदनांपल्लवाधरांक  ंत कपोलांचैवोक्यमोह  ीम्।
कमनीयांलावण्यांम  णालांचंदन गन्ध लिप्ताम्॥


स्तोत्र:-


सर्वसंकट हंत्रीत्वंहिधन ऐश्वर्य प्रदायनीम्।
ज्ञानदाचतुर्वेदम  ी,महागौरीप्रणमाम्  यहम्॥
सुख शांति दात्री, धन धान्य प्रदायनीम्।
डमरूवाघप्रिया अघा महागौरीप्रणमाम्य  म्॥
त्रैलोक्यमंगलात्  ंहितापत्रयप्रणमा  ्यहम्।
वरदाचैतन्यमयीमहा  ौरीप्रणमाम्यहम्॥


कवच:-


ओंकार: पातुशीर्षोमां, हीं बीजंमां हृदयो।
क्लींबीजंसदापातु  भोगृहोचपादयो॥
ललाट कर्णो,हूं, बीजंपात महागौरीमां नेत्र घ्राणों।
कपोल चिबुकोफट् पातुस्वाहा मां सर्ववदनो॥

भगवती महागौरीका ध्यान स्तोत्र और कवच का पाठ करने से सोमचक्र जाग्रत होता है, जिससे चले आ रहे संकट से मुक्ति होती है, पारिवारिक दायित्व की पूíत होती है वह आíथक समृद्धि होती है।

----------


## lalji1964

नवम् सिद्धिदात्री 


आदि शक्ति भगवती का नवम् रूप सिद्धिदात्रीहै, जिनकी चार भुजाएं हैं। उनका आसन कमल है। दाहिने और नीचे वाले हाथ में चक्र, ऊपर वाले हाथ में गदा, बाई ओर से नीचे वाले हाथ में शंख और ऊपर वाले हाथ में कमल पुष्प है, यह भगवती का स्वरूप है, इस स्वरूप की ही हम आराधना करते हैं।

ध्यान:-


वन्दे वंाछितमनरोरार्थे  न्द्रार्घकृतशेखर  म्।
कमलस्थिताचतुर्भु  ासिद्धि यशस्वनीम्॥
स्वर्णावर्णानिर्  ाणचक्रस्थितानवम् दुर्गा त्रिनेत्राम।
शंख, चक्र, गदा पदमधरा सिद्धिदात्रीभजेम  ॥
पटाम्बरपरिधानांस  हास्यानानालंकारभ  षिताम्।
मंजीर, हार केयूर, किंकिणिरत्नकुण्ड  मण्डिताम्॥
प्रफुल्ल वदनापल्लवाधराकां   कपोलापीनपयोधराम्  
कमनीयांलावण्यांक  षीणकटिंनिम्ननाभि  नितम्बनीम्॥


स्तोत्र:-


कंचनाभा शंखचक्रगदामधरामु  ुटोज्वलां।
स्मेरमुखीशिवपत्न  सिद्धिदात्रीनमोअ  ्तुते॥
पटाम्बरपरिधानांन  नालंकारभूषितां।
नलिनस्थितांपलिना  ्षींसिद्धिदात्री  मोअस्तुते॥
परमानंदमयीदेवि परब्रह्म परमात्मा।
परमशक्ति,परमभक्ति  िद्धिदात्रीनमोअस  ्तुते॥
विश्वकतींविश्वभर  तीविश्वहतींविश्व  ्रीता।
विश्वíचताविश्वतीत  ासिद्धिदात्रीनमो  स्तुते॥
भुक्तिमुक्तिकारण  भक्तकष्टनिवारिणी  
भवसागर तारिणी सिद्धिदात्रीनमोअ  ्तुते।।
धर्माथकामप्रदायि  ीमहामोह विनाशिनी।
मोक्षदायिनीसिद्ध  दात्रीसिद्धिदात्  ीनमोअस्तुते॥

कवच:-


ओंकार: पातुशीर्षोमां, ऐं बीजंमां हृदयो।
हीं बीजंसदापातुनभोगृ  ोचपादयो॥
ललाट कर्णोश्रींबीजंपा  ुक्लींबीजंमां नेत्र घ्राणो।
कपोल चिबुकोहसौ:पातुजगत  प्रसूत्यैमां सर्व वदनो॥

भगवती सिद्धिदात्रीका ध्यान, स्तोत्र, कवच का पाठ करने से निर्वाण चक्र जाग्रत होता है जिससे ऋद्धि, सिद्धि की प्राप्ति होती है। कार्यो में चले आ रहे व्यवधान समाप्त हो जाते हैं। कामनाओं की पूíत होती है।

----------


## lalji1964

:up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":up:

----------


## lalji1964

:down:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:down:

----------


## lalji1964

:question:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:question:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Globe:

----------


## lalji1964

:salut:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:salut:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom:

----------


## lalji1964

:lips:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:lips:

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe:  :Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Globe:  :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:up: :Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :up: :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga:  :Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Tiranga:  :Globe:

----------


## lalji1964

:down: :Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:down: :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:up: :Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:up: :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:up::clap:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:up::clap:

----------


## lalji1964

:down::clap:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:down::clap:

----------


## lalji1964

:clap: :Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:clap: :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:clap: :bloom: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:clap: :bloom:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom:  :Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom:  :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom:  :Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom:  :Globe:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: :cherries:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom: :cherries:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: :down:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom: :down:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: :up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom: :up:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: :lips:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom: :lips:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: :question:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom: :question:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: :salut:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom: :salut:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: :clap:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom: :clap:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: :udd:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom: :udd:

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe: :udd:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Globe: :udd:

----------


## lalji1964

:udd::salut:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:udd::salut:

----------


## lalji1964

:udd: :Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:udd: :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:udd::lips:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:udd::lips:

----------


## lalji1964

:udd::down:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:udd::down:

----------


## lalji1964

:udd::up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:udd::up:

----------


## lalji1964

:udd::question:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:udd::question:

----------


## lalji1964

:udd::nono:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:udd::nono:

----------


## lalji1964

:udd::clap:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:udd::clap:

----------


## lalji1964

:udd::baby:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:udd::baby:

----------


## lalji1964

:gossip:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!::gossip:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: 

 :Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":up:

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Globe:

----------


## lalji1964

:down:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":down:

----------


## lalji1964

:question:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":question:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :bloom:

----------


## lalji1964

:clap:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":clap:

----------


## lalji1964

:salut:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":salut:

----------


## lalji1964

:udd:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":udd:

----------


## lalji1964

:lips:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":lips:

----------


## lalji1964

:mango:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":mango:

----------


## lalji1964

:Monkey: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Monkey:

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe: 
 :Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Globe:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: 
 :bloom: 
 :bloom: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :bloom:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: 
 :bloom: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: 
 :bloom: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":question:
 :bloom:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: 
 :bloom: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":mango:
 :bloom:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: 
 :bloom: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":clap:
 :bloom:

----------


## lalji1964

:left:
:left:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":question:
:left:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: 

:up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:up:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: 

:down:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:down:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: 

:question:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:question:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: 

 :Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Globe:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: 

 :Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: 

:mango:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:mango:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: 

 :nosmoking: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!  :nosmoking:

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र लालजी : जय माँ अम्बे....आपके इस सूत्र की भाव-भागिमा ने मन को पुलकित किया है....आपका सूत्र अध्यात्म के स्वरुप का उत्तम वर्णन है...मित्र आपके प्रति आदर भाव का संचार हुआ है आपके इस तुच्छ मित्र मन वकील के मन में....प्रयास सुन्दर है गति बनाये रखें ...आप विजयी हो हर क्षेत्र में माँ अम्बे से यही विनती है...मन-वकील
*

----------


## lalji1964

:up: :Tiranga: :up:

"दुर्गा सप्तशती के कुछ अंश "

:salut:


देवी पूजा के नियम 

दका अर्थ है-जो स्थिर है और गका अर्थ है- जिसमें गति है। उका अर्थ है स्थिर और गतिमान के बीच का संतुलन और अका अर्थ है अजन्मे ईश्वर की शक्ति। यानी दुर्गा का अर्थ हुआ, परमात्मा की वह शक्ति, जो स्थिर और गतिमान है, लेकिन संतुलित भी है। 
किसी भी प्रकार की साधना के लिए शक्ति का होना जरूरी है और शक्ति की साधना का पथ अत्यंत गूढ और रहस्यपूर्ण है। हम नवरात्रमें व्रत इसलिए करते हैं, ताकि अपने भीतर की शक्ति, संयम और नियम से सुरक्षित हो सकें, उसका अनावश्यक अपव्यय न हो। संपूर्ण सृष्टि में जो ऊर्जा का प्रवाह है, उसे अपने भीतर रखने के लिए स्वयं की पात्रता तथा इस पात्र की स्वच्छता भी जरूरी है। देवी दुर्गा की उपासना करने से पहले हमें कुछ नियमों का भी ध्यान रखना चाहिए। 

1.पूजा-पाठ, साधना के समय साधक को साज-श्रृंगार, शौक-मौज और कामुक विचारों से अलग रहना चाहिए। 

2.मंत्र जप प्रतिदिन नियमित संख्या में करना चाहिए। कभी ज्यादा या कभी कम मंत्र जाप नहीं करना चाहिए। 

3.किसी भी पदार्थ का सेवन करने से पूर्व उसे अपने आराध्य देव को अर्पित करें। उसके बाद ही स्वयं ग्रहण करें।

4.मंत्र जाप के समय शरीर के किसी भी अंग को नहीं हिलाएं।

5.दुर्गा की उपासना में मंत्र जप के लिए चंदन की माला को श्रेष्ठ माना जाता है।

6.माता लक्ष्मी की उपासना के लिए स्फटिक माला या कमलगट्टेकी माला का उपयोग करना चाहिए।

7.बैठने के लिए ऊन या कंबल के आसन का उपयोग करना चाहिए।
8.काली की आराधना में काले रंग की वस्तुओं का विशेष महत्व होता है। काले वस्त्र एवं काले रंग के आसन का प्रयोग करना चाहिए।

9.दुर्गा आराधना के समय अपना मुख पूर्व या उत्तर दिशा की ओर रखना चाहिए।

10.आप किसी भी देवी की आराधना करते हों, लेकिन नवरात्रमें व्रत भी करना चाहिए।

11.घर में शक्ति की तीन मूर्तियां वर्जित हैं, अर्थात घर या पूजाघर में देवी की तीन मूर्तियां नहीं होनी चाहिए।

12.देवी के जिस स्वरूप की आराधना आप कर रहे हैं, उसका ध्यान मन ही मन करते रहना चाहिए।

----------


## lalji1964

नमस्तस्यै,नमस्तस्  ै, नमस्तस्यै नमो नम:कोई भी वस्तु भगवती को समर्पित करने से पूर्वॐ भू र्भुव:स्व: ॐ ऐं ह्रीं क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे। 

इस मंत्र का उच्चारण अवश्य करें। 

नवरात्रके प्रथम दिन प्रात:काल उठकर नित्य क्रिया संपन्न कर अर्चना का संकल्प लेना चाहिए। मां अष्टभुजीदुर्गा की अर्चना के समय शुद्ध आसन पर बैठकर आचमन, पवित्री धारण, शरीर शुद्धि आसन शुद्धि, पूजन सामग्री, रक्षादीपप्रज्वाल  , स्वस्ति वाचन, पूजा संकल्प तदङ्गभूतश्रीगणेश नवग्रह एवं भगवती गौरी का स्मरण पूर्वक पूजन करना चाहिए। कलश पूजन के बाद अन्य देवों नवग्रह आदि का पूजन करने के बाद प्रधान देव भगवती की अर्चना संपन्न करनी चाहिए। प्रतिष्ठापित दुर्गा मूर्ति में आह्वान एवं विसर्जन नहीं होता। इनमें ध्यान करके ही पूजा की जाती है। 
हाथ में अक्षत लेकर भगवती दुर्गा का ध्यान करें।

ध्यान

विद्युद्दाम सम प्रभां मृगपति स्कन्ध स्थितां भीषणाम्।
कन्याभि: करवाल खेट विलसद्धस्ताभिरा सेविताम्।।
हस्तैश्चक्र गदासि खेट विशिषांश्चापं गुणं तर्जनीम्।
बिभ्राणा मनलात्मिकां शशि धरांदुर्गा त्रिनेत्रां भजे।। 

_ॐ भू र्भुव:स्व: ॐ ऐं ह्रीं क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे।_

ध्यानार्थेपुष्पं समर्पयामि।
ध्यान करके मां दुर्गा के चरणों में अक्षत समर्पित करें।

आसन-
आसनानार्थेपुष्पा  िसमर्पयामि।
आसन के लिए फूल चढाएं-
पाद्य 
ॐअश्वपूर्वोरथमध्  ांहस्तिनादप्रबोध  नीम्।
श्रियंदेवीमुपह्व  ेश्रीर्मादेवींजु  ाताम्।।
पादयो:पाद्यंसमर्प  ामि।जल चढाएं-
अ*र्घ्य
हस्तयोर*र्घ्यसमर्  यामि। 
अ*र्घ्यसमर्पित करें।
आचमन-
स्नानीयं जलंसमर्पयामि। स्नानान्ते आचमनीयंजलंचसमर्प  ामि।
स्नानीयऔर आचमनीय जल चढाएं।
पय:स्नान-
ॐपय: पृथिव्यांपयओषधीष  पयोदिव्यन्तरिक्ष  पयोधा:।पयस्वती:प्  दिश:संतु मह्यम्।।
पय: स्नानंसमर्पयामि।  य: स्नानान्तेआचमनीय   जलंसमर्पयामि।
दूध से स्नान कराएं, पुन:शुद्ध जल से स्नान कराएं और आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।

दधिस्नान-
दधिस्नानं समर्पयामि,दधि स्नानान्तेआचमनीय  जलं समर्पयामि।
दही से स्नान कराने के बाद शुद्ध जल से स्नान कराएं तथा आचमन के लिए जल समर्पित करें।
घृत स्नान-
घृतस्नानं समर्पयामि,घृतस्ना  ान्ते आचमनीयंजलंसमर्पय  मि।
घृत से स्नान कराकर पुन:आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।
मधु स्नान-
मधुस्नानंसमर्पया  ि, मधुस्नानान्ते आचमनीयंजलं समर्पयामि।
मधु से स्नान कराकर आचमन के लिए जल समर्पित करें।
शर्करा स्नान-
शर्करास्नानं समर्पयामि, शर्करास्नानान्ते  ुद्धोदकस्नानान्त  आचमनीयं जलं समर्पयामि।
शर्करा से स्नान कराकर आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।
पञ्चमृतस्नान
पञ्चमृतस्नानं समर्पयामि, पञ्चामृतस्नानान्  े शुद्धोदकस्नानंसम  ्पयामि, शुद्धोदकस्नानान्  ेआचमनीयंजलं समर्पयामि। पञ्चमृत से स्नान कराकर शुद्ध जल से स्नान कराएं तथा आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।
गन्धोदकस्नान-
गन्धोदकस्नानंसमर  पयामि,
गन्धोदकस्नानान्त  आचमनीयंसमर्पयामि  
गन्धोदकसे स्नान कराकर आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।
शुद्धोदकस्नान-
शुद्धोदकस्नानंसम  ्पयामि।
शुद्ध जल से स्नान कराएं तथा आचमन के लिए जल समर्पित करें।

वस्त्र- 
वस्त्रंसमर्पयामि,
वस्त्रान्तेआचमनी  ंजलंसमर्पयामि।
उपवस्त्र-
उपवस्त्रंसमर्पया  ि,
उपवस्त्रान्ते 
आचमनीयंजलंसमर्पय  मि। 
उपवस्त्रचढाएं तथा आचमन के लिए जल समर्पित करें।
यज्ञोपवीत-
यज्ञोपवीतंपरपमंप  ित्रंप्रजापतेर्य  ्सहजं पुरस्तात्।
आयुष्यमग्यंप्रति  ुञ्चशुभ्रंयज्ञां  वीतंबलमस्तुतेज:।  
यज्ञोपवीतं समर्पयामि।यज्ञोपवीत समर्पित करें।

गंध-अर्पण
गन्धानुलेपनंसमर्  यामि।-
चंदनउपलेपित करें।
सुगंधित द्रव्य-
सुगंधित द्रव्यंसमर्पयामि  
सुगंधित द्रव्य चढाएं।
अक्षत-
अक्षतान्समर्पयाम  ।
अक्षत चढाएं।
पुष्पमाला-
पुष्पमालां समर्पयामि।
पुष्पमाला चढाएं।
बिल्व पत्र-
बिल्वपत्राणि समर्पयामि।
बिल्व पत्र समर्पित करें।
नाना परिमलद्रव्य-
नानापरिमल द्रव्याणिसमर्पया  ि।
विविध परिमल द्रव्य चढाएं
धूप-
धूपंमाघ्रापयामि।
धूप अर्पित करें।
दीप-
दीपं दर्शयामि।
दीप दिखलाएं और हाथ धो लें।
नैवेद्य-
नैवेद्यं निवेदायामि।नैवेद  यान्तेध्यानम्
ध्यानान्तेआचमनीय  जलंसमर्पयामि।
नैवेद्य निवेदित करे, तदनंतर भगवान का ध्यान करके आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।
ऋतुफल-
ॐया: फलिनीर्या अफला अपुष्पाश्च पुष्पिणी:
बृहस्पति प्रर्सूतास्तानो न् द्धह्मद्गद्घ "द्वड्डद्बद्यह्लश  र:मुञ्चन्त्व" मुञ्चन्त्व्हस:।।
ऋतुफलानिसमर्पयाम  ।
ऋतुफलसमर्पित करें।
ताम्बूल पुंगीफल-
मुखवासार्थेसपुंग  फलंताम्बूलपत्रंस  र्पयामि।
पान और सुपारी चढाएं।
दक्षिणा-
कृताया:पूजाया:साद्  रुण्यार्थेद्रव्य  क्षिणां समर्पयामि।
द्रव्य दक्षिणा समर्पित करें।
आरती-
कर्पूरार्तिक्यंद  पंदर्शयामि।
कपूर से भगवती की आरती करें। 
इसके बाद पुष्पांजलि अर्पित कर क्षमा प्रार्थना करें।

----------


## lalji1964

नमस्तस्यै,नमस्तस्  ै, नमस्तस्यै नमो नम:


कोई भी वस्तु भगवती को समर्पित करने से पूर्व

_ ॐ भू र्भुव: स्व: ॐ ऐं ह्रीं क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे।_ 

इस मंत्र का उच्चारण अवश्य करें। 

नवरात्रके प्रथम दिन प्रात:काल उठकर नित्य क्रिया संपन्न कर अर्चना का संकल्प लेना चाहिए। मां अष्टभुजीदुर्गा की अर्चना के समय शुद्ध आसन पर बैठकर आचमन, पवित्री धारण, शरीर शुद्धि आसन शुद्धि, पूजन सामग्री, रक्षादीपप्रज्वाल  , स्वस्ति वाचन, पूजा संकल्प तदङ्गभूतश्रीगणेश नवग्रह एवं भगवती गौरी का स्मरण पूर्वक पूजन करना चाहिए। कलश पूजन के बाद अन्य देवों नवग्रह आदि का पूजन करने के बाद प्रधान देव भगवती की अर्चना संपन्न करनी चाहिए। प्रतिष्ठापित दुर्गा मूर्ति में आह्वान एवं विसर्जन नहीं होता। इनमें ध्यान करके ही पूजा की जाती है। 
हाथ में अक्षत लेकर भगवती दुर्गा का ध्यान करें।

ध्यान

विद्युद्दाम समप्रभां मृगपति स्कन्धस्थितां भीषणाम्।
कन्याभि: करवाल खेट विलसद्धस्ताभिरा सेविताम्।।

हस्तैश्चक्र गदासिखेट विशिषांश्चापं गुणं तर्जनीम्।
बिभ्राणामन लात्मिकां शशिधरांदुर्गा त्रिनेत्रांभजे।। 

_ॐ भू र्भुव: स्व: ॐ ऐं ह्रीं क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे।_

ध्यानार्थे पुष्पं समर्पयामि।

ध्यान करके मां दुर्गा के चरणों में अक्षत समर्पित करें।

आसन-

आसनानार्थे पुष्पाणि समर्पयामि।

आसन के लिए फूल चढाएं-

पाद्य 

_ॐ अश्व पूर्वोरथ मध्यांहस्तिनाद प्रबोधिनीम्।
श्रियं देवीमुपह्वये श्रीर्मादेवीं जुषाताम्।।_

पादयो:पाद्यं समर्पयामि।
जल चढाएं-

अर्घ्य

हस्तयोर*र्घ्यसमर्  यामि। 

अ*र्घ्यसमर्पित करें।

आचमन-

स्नानीयं जलं समर्पयामि। स्नानान्ते आचमनीयं जलं च समर्पयामि।

स्नानीयऔर आचमनीय जल चढाएं।

पय:स्नान-

_ॐ पय: पृथिव्यां पय ओषधीषु पयोदिव्यन्तरिक्ष   पयोधा:।
पयस्वती:प्रदिश:संत  ु मह्यम्।।पय: स्नानंसमर्पयामि।

पय: स्नानान्ते आचमनीयं जलंसमर्पयामि।_

दूध से स्नान कराएं, पुन:शुद्ध जल से स्नान कराएं और आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।

दधिस्नान-

दधिस्नानं समर्पयामि,दधि स्नानान्ते आचमनीयं जलं समर्पयामि।

दही से स्नान कराने के बाद शुद्ध जल से स्नान कराएं तथा आचमन के लिए जल समर्पित करें।

घृत स्नान-

घृतस्नानं समर्पयामि,घृतस्ना  ान्ते आचमनीयं जलं समर्पयामि।

[COLOR="blue"]घृत से स्नान कराकर पुन:आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।[/COLOR]

मधु स्नान-

मधुस्नानं समर्पयामि, मधुस्नानान्ते आचमनीयंजलं समर्पयामि।

मधु से स्नान कराकर आचमन के लिए जल समर्पित करें।


शर्करा स्नान-

शर्करास्नानं समर्पयामि, शर्करास्नानान्ते शुद्धोदकस्नानान्  े आचमनीयं जलं समर्पयामि।
शर्करा से स्नान कराकर आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।

पञ्च!मृतस्नान

पञ्च!मृतस्नानं समर्पयामि, पञ्चामृतस्नानान्  े शुद्धोदक स्नानं समर्पयामि, 

शुद्धोदक स्नानान्ते आचमनीयं जलं समर्पयामि। 

पञ्च!मृत से स्नान कराकर शुद्ध जल से स्नान कराएं तथा आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।

गन्धोदकस्नान-

गन्धोदक स्नानं समर्पयामि,

गन्धोदक स्नानान्ते आचमनीयं समर्पयामि।[COLOR="blue"]गन्धोदकसे स्नान कराकर आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।[/COLOR]

शुद्धोदकस्नान-

शुद्धोदक स्नानं समर्पयामि।

शुद्ध जल से स्नान कराएं तथा आचमन के लिए जल समर्पित करें।

वस्त्र- 

वस्त्रंसमर्पयामि,

वस्त्रान्ते आचमनीयं जलं समर्पयामि।

उपवस्त्र-

उपवस्त्रंसमर्पया  ि,

उपवस्त्रान्ते 

आचमनीयंजलंसमर्पय  मि।

उपवस्त्रचढाएं तथा आचमन के लिए जल समर्पित करें।

यज्ञोपवीत-

यज्ञोपवीतं परपमं पवित्रं प्रजापतेर्यत्सहज   पुरस्तात्।
आयुष्यमग्यं प्रतिमुञ्च शुभ्रंयज्ञांपवीत   बलमस्तुतेज:।।

 यज्ञोपवीतं समर्पयामि।यज्ञोपवीत समर्पित करें।

गंध-अर्पण

गन्धानुलेपनं समर्पयामि। -

चंदनउपलेपित करें।

सुगंधित द्रव्य-

सुगंधित द्रव्यं समर्पयामि। 

सुगंधित द्रव्य चढाएं।

अक्षत-

अक्षतान्समर्पयाम  ।

अक्षत चढाएं।

पुष्पमाला-

पुष्पमालां समर्पयामि।

पुष्पमाला चढाएं।

बिल्व पत्र-

बिल्वपत्राणि समर्पयामि।

बिल्व पत्र समर्पित करें।

नाना परिमलद्रव्य-

नाना परिमल द्रव्याणि समर्पयामि।

विविध परिमल द्रव्य चढाएं

धूप-

धूपंमाघ्रापयामि।

धूप अर्पित करें।

दीप-

दीपं दर्शयामि। 

दीप दिखलाएं और हाथ धो लें।

नैवेद्य-

नैवेद्यं निवेदायामि। नैवेद्यान्ते ध्यानम्
ध्यानान्ते आचमनीयं जलं समर्पयामि।

नैवेद्य निवेदित करे, तदनंतर भगवान का ध्यान करके आचमन के लिए जल चढाएं।

ऋतुफल-

ॐ या: फलिनीर्या अफला अपुष्पाश्च पुष्पिणी:
बृहस्पति प्रर्सूतास्तानो<न   द्धह्मद्गद्घ="द्वड  ्डद्बद्यह्लश्र: मुञ्चन्त्व"> मुञ्चन्त्व्हस:।।

ऋतुफलानि समर्पयामि। 

ऋतुफलसमर्पित करें।

ताम्बूल पुंगीफल-

मुखवासार्थेस पुंगीफलं ताम्बूलपत्रं समर्पयामि।

पान और सुपारी चढाएं।

दक्षिणा-

कृताया:पूजाया:साद्  रुण्यार्थे द्रव्यदक्षिणां समर्पयामि।

द्रव्य दक्षिणा समर्पित करें।

आरती-

कर्पूरार्तिक्यंद  पंदर्शयामि। 

कपूर से भगवती की आरती करें। 


_इसके बाद पुष्पांजलि अर्पित कर क्षमा प्रार्थना करें।_



:up: :Tiranga: ॐ भू र्भुव: स्व: ॐ ऐं ह्रीं क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे। :up: :Tiranga:

----------


## kesariya balam

> नमस्तस्यै,नमस्तस्  ै, नमस्तस्यै नमो नम:
> 
> 
> कोई भी वस्तु भगवती को समर्पित करने से पूर्व
> 
> _ ॐ भू र्भुव: स्व: ॐ ऐं ह्रीं क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे।_ 
> 
> इस मंत्र का उच्चारण अवश्य करें। 
> 
> ...


आपके इस सूत्र की भाव-भागिमा अत्यंत ही मनोहारी है ! इसमें वास्तव में मन को अध्यात्म के उत्तम स्वरुप बोध करा देने का भाव उत्पन्न हुआ है ! मित्र सूत्र की प्रकृति और प्रदर्शन अत्यंत ही ऊत्तम है ,इसे हमेशा एक नयी गति दें !

आपको इसके लिए मेरी तरफ से ०१ रेपो++    स्वीकार हो  !!!

माँ भगवती आपको अपने क्षेत्र में हमेशा बिजय के सेहरे से नवाजें 

---------केसरिया बालम !!!

----------


## lalji1964

माँ दुर्गा के लोक कल्याणकारी सिद्ध मन्त्र (अर्थ सहित)

बाधामुक्त होकर धन-पुत्रादि की प्राप्ति के लिये

_सर्वा बाधा विनिर्मुक्तो धन धान्य सुतान्वित:। 
मनुष्यो मत्प्रसादेन भविष्यति न संशय:॥_

अर्थ :- मनुष्य मेरे प्रसाद से सब बाधाओं से मुक्त तथा धन, धान्य एवं पुत्र से सम्पन्न होगा- इसमें तनिक भी संदेह नहीं है।

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe:  :Tiranga:  :Globe: 


माँ दुर्गा के लोक कल्याणकारी सिद्ध मन्त्र (अर्थ सहित)



सब प्रकार के कल्याण के लिये


_सर्व मङ्गल म!ङ्गल्ये शिवे सर्वार्थ साधिके। 
शरण्ये त्र्येम्बके गौरि नारायणि नमोऽस्तु ते॥_

अर्थ :- 
नारायणी! तुम सब प्रकार का मङ्गल प्रदान करनेवाली मङ्गलमयी हो। कल्याणदायिनी शिवा हो। सब पुरुषार्थो को सिद्ध करनेवाली, शरणागतवत्सला, तीन नेत्रोंवाली एवं गौरी हो। तुम्हें नमस्कार है।


:salut:

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe:  :Tiranga:  :Globe: 

माँ दुर्गा के लोक कल्याणकारी सिद्ध मन्त्र (अर्थ सहित)


दारिद्र्यदु:खादिन  श के लिये

_दुर्गे स्मृता हरसि भीतिम शेषजन्तो: स्वस्थै: स्मृता मतिमतीव शुभां ददासि।
दारिद्र्य दु:ख भय हारिणि का त्वदन्या सर्वोपकार करणाय सदाऽऽ*र्द्र चित्ता॥_

अर्थ :-
 माँ दुर्गे! आप स्मरण करने पर सब प्राणियों का भय हर लेती हैं और स्वस्थ पुरषों द्वारा चिन्तन करने पर उन्हें परम कल्याणमयी बुद्धि प्रदान करती हैं। दु:ख, दरिद्रता और भय हरनेवाली देवि! आपके सिवा दूसरी कौन है, जिसका चित्त सबका उपकार करने के लिये सदा ही दया*र्द्र रहता हो।


:salut:

----------


## balam4masti

:Globe:  :Tiranga:  :Globe: 


माँ दुर्गा के लोक कल्याणकारी सिद्ध मन्त्र (अर्थ सहित)


समस्त विद्याओं की और समस्त स्त्रियों में मातृभाव की प्राप्ति के लिये

_विद्या: समस्तास्तव देवि भेदा: स्त्रिय: समस्ता: सकला जगत्सु।
त्वयैकया पूरित मम्बयैतत् का ते स्तुति: स्तव्यपरा परोक्ति :॥_
अर्थ :-

देवि! सम्पूर्ण विद्याएँ तुम्हारे ही भिन्न-भिन्न स्वरूप हैं। जगत् में जितनी स्त्रियाँ हैं, वे सब तुम्हारी ही मूर्तियाँ हैं। जगदम्ब! एकमात्र तुमने ही इस विश्व को व्याप्त कर रखा है। तुम्हारी स्तुति क्या हो सकती है? तुम तो स्तवन करने योग्य पदार्थो से परे एवं 


:salut:

----------


## balam4masti

"दुर्गा सप्तशती के कुछ अंश " 


_जय माँ जगदम्बे !!!_

मित्र ,इस सूत्र की जितनी तारीफ की जाय उतनी ही कम है ! आपने अन्तर्वासना मंच पर एक ऐसा नायाब और आध्यात्मिक स्वरुप का उत्तम वर्णन है जो आपके प्रति आदर भाव का संचार हुआ है आपके इस तुच्छ मित्र के मन में...!

माँ अम्बे से यही prarthana  है...आप हर क्षेत्र में विजयी हो...!!

 प्रयास सुन्दर है गति बनाये रखें !
जय - जय माँ अम्बे !!!!!

----------


## balam4masti

:Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Tiranga:

----------


## balam4masti

:mango:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:mango:

----------


## balam4masti

:banana:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:banana:

----------


## balam4masti

:cherries:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:cherries:

----------


## balam4masti

:cup:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:cup:

----------


## balam4masti

:Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Globe:

----------


## balam4masti

:nosmoking: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :nosmoking:

----------


## balam4masti

:skull:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:skull:

----------


## balam4masti

:tuta-dil:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:tuta-dil:

----------


## balam4masti

:girl:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:girl:

----------


## balam4masti

:lips:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:lips:

----------


## balam4masti

:kiss:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:kiss:

----------


## balam4masti

"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:nasrudin::nasrudin:

----------


## balam4masti

:Monkey: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Monkey:

----------


## balam4masti

:partly_cloudy:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:partly_cloudy:

----------


## balam4masti

:partly_sunny:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:partly_sunny:

----------


## balam4masti

:up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:up:

----------


## balam4masti

:left:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:right:

----------


## balam4masti

:down:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:down:

----------


## balam4masti

:cat:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:cat:

----------


## balam4masti

:bloom: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :bloom:

----------


## balam4masti

:BangHead:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:BangHead:

----------


## balam4masti

:question:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:question:

----------


## balam4masti

:pointlol:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:pointlol:

----------


## balam4masti

:nono:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:nono:

----------


## balam4masti

:rofl:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:rofl:

----------


## balam4masti

:mepullhair:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:mepullhair:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: _"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_ :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:mango:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:mango:

----------


## lalji1964

:banana:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:banana:

----------


## lalji1964

:cherries:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:cherries:

----------


## lalji1964

:cup:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:cup:

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Globe:

----------


## lalji1964

:nosmoking: _"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_ :nosmoking:

----------


## lalji1964

:skull:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:skull:

----------


## lalji1964

:tuta-dil:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:tuta-dil:

----------


## lalji1964

:bed:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:bed:

----------


## lalji1964

:girl:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:girl:

----------


## lalji1964

:lips:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:lips:

----------


## lalji1964

:kiss:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:kiss:

----------


## lalji1964

:nasrudin:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:nasrudin:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: 

:nasrudin:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:nasrudin:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: 

 :Monkey: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Monkey:

----------


## lalji1964

:partly_cloudy:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:partly_cloudy:

----------


## lalji1964

:partly_sunny:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:partly_sunny:

----------


## lalji1964

:cloudy:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:cloudy:

----------


## lalji1964

:up:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:up:

----------


## lalji1964

:left:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:right:

----------


## lalji1964

:down:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:down:

----------


## lalji1964

:cat:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:cat:

----------


## lalji1964

:bloom: _"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_ :bloom:

----------


## lalji1964

:BangHead:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:BangHead:

----------


## lalji1964

:question:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:question:

----------


## lalji1964

:pointlol:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!:pointlol:

----------


## lalji1964

:nono:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:nono:

----------


## lalji1964

:rofl:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:rofl:

----------


## lalji1964

:mepullhair:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:mepullhair:

----------


## lalji1964

:mepullhair:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_ :mepullhair:

----------


## lalji1964

:clap:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:clap:

----------


## lalji1964

:confused:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:confused:

----------


## lalji1964

:salut:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:salut:

----------


## lalji1964

:baby:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:baby:

----------


## lalji1964

:gossip:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:gossip:

----------


## lalji1964

:udd:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:udd:

----------


## lalji1964

:drunk_buddys:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:drunk_buddys:

----------


## lalji1964

:clock:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:clock:

----------


## lalji1964

:birthday:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:birthday:

----------


## lalji1964

:mad:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:mad:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga:  :Tiranga: _"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_ :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:mango::mango:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:mango::mango:

----------


## lalji1964

:banana::banana:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:banana::banana:

----------


## lalji1964

:cherries::cherries:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:cherries::cherries:

----------


## lalji1964

:cup::cup:_"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"!_:cup::cup:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga:  :Tiranga: 


रक्षा पाने के लिये_

शूलेन पाहि नो देवि पाहि खड्गेन चाम्बिके। 
घण्टास्वनेन न: पाहि चापज्यानि:स्वनेन च॥_


अर्थ :- 
देवि! आप शूल से हमारी रक्षा करें। अम्बिके! आप खड्ग से भी हमारी रक्षा करें तथा घण्टा की ध्वनि और धनुष की टंकार से भी हमलोगों की रक्षा करें।

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga:  :Tiranga: 


शक्ति प्राप्ति के लिये

_सृष्टि स्थिति विनाशानां शक्ति भूते सनातनि। 
गुणाश्रये गुणमये नारायणि नमोऽस्तु ते॥_
अर्थ :-
 तुम सृष्टि, पालन और संहार की शक्ति भूता, सनातनी देवी, गुणों का आधार तथा सर्वगुणमयी हो। नारायणि! तुम्हें नमस्कार है।


 :Globe: :salut:

----------


## balam4masti

:Tiranga:  :Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"! :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:

----------


## balam4masti

> शक्ति प्राप्ति के लिये
> 
> _सृष्टि स्थिति विनाशानां शक्ति भूते सनातनि। 
> गुणाश्रये गुणमये नारायणि नमोऽस्तु ते॥_
> अर्थ :-
>  तुम सृष्टि, पालन और संहार की शक्ति भूता, सनातनी देवी, गुणों का आधार तथा सर्वगुणमयी हो। नारायणि! तुम्हें नमस्कार है।
> 
> 
> :salut:




[COLOR="red"]जय माँ भगवती [/COLOR],सबकी कल्याण करें !
मित्र ,सूत्र अति उत्तम और बेहतरीन है !इसको निरंतर गति प्रदान करते रहिये !
मेरी तरफ से आपको 1 रेपो ++ स्वीकार हो !जय माँ अम्बे  !

----------


## lalji1964

प्रसन्नता की प्राप्ति के लिये

_प्रणतानां प्रसीद त्वं देवि विश्वार्ति हारिणि। 
त्रैलोक्य वासिना मीडये लोकानां वरदा भव॥_

अर्थ :- 


_विश्व की पीडा दूर करनेवाली देवि! हम तुम्हारे चरणों पर पडे हुए हैं, हमपर प्रसन्न होओ। त्रिलोकनिवासियों की पूजनीया परमेश्वरि! सब लोगों को वरदान दो।_

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe:  :Tiranga: 


विविध उपद्रवों से बचने के लिये


_रक्षांसि यत्रोग्र विषाश्च नागा यत्रारयो दस्यु बलानि यत्र। 
दावानलो यत्र तथाब्धि मध्ये तत्र स्थिता त्वं परिपासि विश्वम्॥_

अर्थ :-


_जहाँ राक्षस, जहाँ भयंकर विषवाले सर्प, जहाँ शत्रु, जहाँ लुटेरों की सेना और जहाँ दावानल हो, वहाँ तथा समुद्र के बीच में भी साथ रहकर तुम विश्व की रक्षा करती हो।_



:clap::salut:

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe:  :Tiranga: 

बाधा शान्ति के लिये

_सर्वा बाधा प्रशमनं त्रैलोक्यस्या खिलेश्वरि। 
एवमेव त्वया कार्यमस्म द्वैरि विनाशनम्॥_


अर्थ :- 

_सर्वेश्वरि! तुम इसी प्रकार तीनों लोकों की समस्त बाधाओं को शान्त करो और हमारे शत्रुओं का नाश करती रहो।_


 :Tiranga: :salut:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

 :Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Globe:

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe:  :Tiranga: 

 :Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Globe:

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe:  :Tiranga: 

 :gift: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :gift:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Tiranga:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:mango:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":mango:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:banana:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":banana:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:cherries:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":cherries:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:cup:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":cup:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: ,:salut:

 :Globe: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Globe:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

 :nosmoking: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :nosmoking:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:skull:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":skull:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:tuta-dil:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":tuta-dil:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:lips:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":lips:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:kiss:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":kiss:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:nasrudin:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":nasrudin:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

 :Monkey: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :Monkey:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:partly_cloudy:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":partly_cloudy:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: ,:salut:

:partly_sunny:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":partly_sunny:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:cloudy:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":cloudy:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:up:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":up:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:left:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":right:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:right:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":left:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:cat:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":cat:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

 :bloom: "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे" :bloom:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:BangHead:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":BangHead:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:question:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":question:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:pointlol:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":pointlol:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:nono:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":nono:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:rofl:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":rofl:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:mepullhair:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":mepullhair:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:clap:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":clap:

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:confused:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":confused:

----------


## MALLIKA

> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





> "ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"





मित्र एक ही मन्त्र को बार-बार लिखने से क्या फायदा होगा ?
इससे सिर्फ आपकी पोस्ट की संख्या बढेगी !

----------


## lalji1964

:Tiranga: :salut:

:salut:"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे":salut:

----------


## lalji1964

दारिद्र्य दु:खादि नाश के लिये

दुर्गे स्मृता हरसि भीतिम शेषजन्तो:
 स्वस्थै: स्मृता मतिमतीव शुभां ददासि।
दारिद्र्य दु:खभय हारिणि का त्वदन्या
 सर्वोप कार करणाय सदाऽऽर्द्रचित्ता  

अर्थ :-

माँ दुर्गे! आप स्मरण करने पर सब प्राणियों का भय हर लेती हैं और स्वस्थ पुरषों द्वारा चिन्तन करने पर उन्हें परम कल्याणमयी बुद्धि प्रदान करती हैं। दु:ख, दरिद्रता और भय हरनेवाली देवि! आपके सिवा दूसरी कौन है, जिसका चित्त सबका उपकार करने के लिये सदा ही दया*र्द्र रहता हो।

----------


## lalji1964

समस्त विद्याओं की और समस्त स्त्रियों में मातृभाव की प्राप्ति के लिये


_विद्या: समस्तास्तव देवि भेदा: स्त्रिय: समस्ता: सकला जगत्सु।
त्वयैकया पूरितमम्बयैतत् का ते स्तुति: स्तव्यपरा परोक्ति :॥_

अर्थ :- 

देवि! सम्पूर्ण विद्याएँ तुम्हारे ही भिन्न-भिन्न स्वरूप हैं। जगत् में जितनी स्त्रियाँ हैं, वे सब तुम्हारी ही मूर्तियाँ हैं। जगदम्ब! एकमात्र तुमने ही इस विश्व को व्याप्त कर रखा है। तुम्हारी स्तुति क्या हो सकती है? तुम तो स्तवन करने योग्य पदार्थो से परे एवं परा वाणी हो।

----------


## lalji1964

रक्षा पाने के लिये

शूलेन पाहि नो देवि पाहि खड्गेन चाम्बिके। 
घण्टास्वनेन न: पाहि चापज्यानि:स्वनेन च॥

अर्थ :- 

देवि! आप शूल से हमारी रक्षा करें। अम्बिके! आप खड्ग से भी हमारी रक्षा करें तथा घण्टा की ध्वनि और धनुष की टंकार से भी हमलोगों की रक्षा करें।

----------


## lalji1964

शक्ति प्राप्ति के लिये


_सृष्टिस्थिति विनाशानां शक्ति भूते सनातनि। 
गुणाश्रये गुणमये नारायणि  नमोऽस्तु ते॥_

अर्थ :-


_तुम सृष्टि, पालन और संहार की शक्ति भूता, सनातनी देवी, गुणों का आधार तथा सर्वगुणमयी हो। नारायणि! तुम्हें नमस्कार है।_

----------


## lalji1964

प्रसन्नता की प्राप्ति के लिये


_प्रणतानां प्रसीद त्वं देवि विश्वार्ति हारिणि। 
त्रैलोक्य वासिनामीडये लोकानां वरदा भव॥_

अर्थ :- 


_विश्व की पीडा दूर करनेवाली देवि! हम तुम्हारे चरणों पर पडे हुए हैं, हमपर प्रसन्न होओ। त्रिलोकनिवासियों की पूजनीया परमेश्वरि! सब लोगों को वरदान दो।_

----------


## lalji1964

विविध उपद्रवों से बचने के लिये


_रक्षांसि यत्रोग्रविषाश्च नागा यत्रारयो दस्यु बलानि यत्र। 
दावानलो यत्र तथाब्धिमध्ये तत्र स्थिता त्वं परिपासि विश्वम्॥_


अर्थ :- 


_जहाँ राक्षस, जहाँ भयंकर विषवाले सर्प, जहाँ शत्रु, जहाँ लुटेरों की सेना और जहाँ दावानल हो, वहाँ तथा समुद्र के बीच में भी साथ रहकर तुम विश्व की रक्षा करती हो।_

----------


## lalji1964

बाधा शान्ति के लिये

सर्वाबाधाप्रशमनं त्रैलोक्यस्याखिल  श्वरि। 
एवमेव त्वया कार्यमस्मद्वैरिव  नाशनम्॥


अर्थ :- 

सर्वेश्वरि! तुम इसी प्रकार तीनों लोकों की समस्त बाधाओं को शान्त करो और हमारे शत्रुओं का नाश करती रहो।

----------


## lalji1964

सर्वविध अभ्युदय के लिये

_ते सम्मता जनपदेषु धनानि तेषां तेषां यशांसि न च सीदति धर्मवर्ग:।
धन्यास्त एव निभृतात्म जभृत्यदारा येषां सदाभ्युदयदा भवती प्रसन्ना॥_

अर्थ :- 

सदा अभ्युदय प्रदान करनेवाली आप जिन पर प्रसन्न रहती हैं, वे ही देश में सम्मानित हैं, उन्हीं को धन और यश की प्राप्ति होती है, उन्हीं का धर्म कभी शिथिल नहीं होता तथा वे ही अपने हृष्ट-पुष्ट स्त्री, पुत्र और भृत्यों के साथ धन्य माने जाते हैं।

----------


## b_vaibhavi

सदा अभ्युदय प्रदान करनेवाली आप जिन पर प्रसन्न रहती हैं, वे ही देश में सम्मानित हैं, उन्हीं को धन और यश की प्राप्ति होती है, उन्हीं का धर्म कभी शिथिल नहीं होता तथा वे ही अपने हृष्ट-पुष्ट स्त्री, पुत्र और भृत्यों के साथ धन्य माने जाते हैं।

----------


## b_vaibhavi

*बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है
आपका आभार*

----------


## b_vaibhavi

_बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त, इससे बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण जानकारिय मिली है. आपका धन्यवाद._

----------


## shohiji

:Tiranga: जय माता दी :Tiranga:

----------


## shohiji

सिंहस्था शशिशेखरा मरकत प्रख्यैश्चतुर्भि  ्भुजै: !
शङ्खं चक्रधनु:शरांश्च दधती नेत्रैस्त्रिभि: शोभिता।!

आमुक्ताङ्गद!हारकङ  कण रणत्काञ्ची रणन्नूपुरा !
दुर्गा दुर्गतिहारिणी भवतु नो रत्**नोल्लसत्कुण्ड  ला॥

जो सिंह की पीठ पर विराजमान हैं, जिनके मस्तक पर चन्द्रमा का मुकुट है, जो मरकतमणि के समान कान्तिवाली अपनी चार भुजाओं में शङ्ख, चक्र, धनुष और बाण धारण करती हैं, तीन नेत्रों से सुशोभित होती हैं, जिनके भिन्न-भिन्न अङ्ग बाँधे हुए बाजूबंद, हार, कङ्कण, खनखनाती हुई करधनी और रुनझुन करते हुए नूपुरों से विभूषित हैं तथा जिनके कानों में रत्**नजटित कुण्डल झिलमिलाते रहते हैं, वे भगवती दुर्गा हमारी दुर्गति दूर करने वाली हों।

----------


## jjojjy18

"जय माता दी"

"माँ अम्बे सबकी रक्षा करें"

----------


## JEETJAWAN

जय मातादी ..............

बहुत बढीया सूत्र _______....................

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> * "दुर्गा सप्तशती के कुछ अंश "*
> दोस्तों आप सभी लोग नवरात्र के महीने में नव दिन माता जगदम्बिके की आराधना करते हैं ! यह सूत्र उन्ही भक्तों को समर्पित है ,जिसमें दुर्गा सप्तशती के कुछ अंश आपके समक्ष प्रस्तुत किया जायगा ! आशा है की आप लोग इसका जरुर लाभ उठायेंगें !



मेरी तरफ से आपको रेपो .....................

----------


## lalji1964

"जय माता दी"

----------


## lalji1964

सुलक्षणा पत्नी की प्राप्ति के लिये

पत्नीं मनोरमां देहि मनोवृत्तानु सारिणीम्। 
तारिणीं दुर्ग संसार सागरस्य कुलोद्भवाम्॥

अर्थ :- 

मन की इच्छा के अनुसार चलनेवाली मनोहर पत्नी प्रदान करो, जो दुर्गम संसार सागर से तारनेवाली तथा उत्तम कुल में उत्पन्न हुई हो।

----------


## lalji1964

आरोग्य और सौभाग्य की प्राप्ति के लिये

देहि सौभाग्यमारोग्यं देहि मे परमं सुखम्। 
रूपं देहि जयं देहि यशो देहि द्विषो जहि॥

अर्थ :- 

मुझे सौभाग्य और आरोग्य दो। परम सुख दो, रूप दो, जय दो, यश दो और काम-क्रोध आदि शत्रुओं का नाश करो।

----------


## lalji1964

महामारी नाश के लिये

जयन्ती मङ्गला काली भद्रकाली कपालिनी। 
दुर्गा क्षमा शिवा धात्री स्वाहा स्वधा नमोऽस्तु ते॥


अर्थ :- 

जयन्ती, मङ्गला, काली, भद्रकाली, कपालिनी, दुर्गा, क्षमा, शिवा, धात्री, स्वाहा और स्वधा- इन नामों से प्रसिद्ध जगदम्बिके! तुम्हें मेरा नमस्कार हो।

----------


## lalji1964

रोग नाश के लिये


रोगानशेषानपहंसि तुष्टा रुष्टा तु कामान् सकलानभीष्टान्। 
त्वामाश्रितानां न विपन्नराणां त्वामाश्रिता ह्याश्रयतां प्रयान्ति॥
अर्थ :- 


देवि! तुम प्रसन्न होने पर सब रोगों को नष्ट कर देती हो और कुपित होने पर मनोवाञ्िछत सभी कामनाओं का नाश कर देती हो। जो लोग तुम्हारी शरण में जा चुके हैं, उन पर विपत्ति तो आती ही नहीं। तुम्हारी शरण में गये हुए मनुष्य दूसरों को शरण देनेवाले हो जाते हैं।

----------


## lalji1964

"ऐं ह्री क्लीं चामुण्डायै विच्चे"

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है 
..................................................  ...........

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री लाल जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l

----------


## Raja44

दुर्गा सप्तशती के मत्रोँ के बारे मेँ अच्छी जानकारी दी मित्र

----------


## swami ji

जय माँ आंबे  ,,,जय लाष्मी //

----------

